# C-130 Crash Accident Report



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2016)

The ARB released it's findings on the 130 crash in Afghanistan, Pilot error. Follow the checklist.

Investigation report determines cause of C-130J crash in October

The full report can be looked at/downloaded here:

http://www.airforcemag.com/AircraftAccidentReports/Documents/2016/100215_C130J_JALALABAD.pdf


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 18, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> The ARB released it's findings on the 130 crash in Afghanistan, Pilot error. Follow the checklist.
> 
> Investigation report determines cause of C-130J crash in October
> 
> ...



There are pilot errors that can happen during bad weather events, or control surface failures. Those errors happen and we learn from them. This Aircraft Commander created a control surface input that was not a check list item. Despite having it right in front of him, he failed to remember the event. The automatic "Stick Pusher" was blocked by the NVG case. The result was a control surface  configuration that proved fatal on take off.

Usually aircraft launch and takeoff errors that result in this kind of mishap, an item or two will shows up on takeoff check lists. This one was a sad, sad error that just should not have happened. There is a lot going on in the cockpit during launch and takeoff; the bulk of which is checklist controlled. I expect that a new item will enter the preflight checklist, relative to yoke movement. I wonder what their speed was when the aircraft rotated prior to liftoff? They knew it rotated and lifted off early, and "automatic".  They knew something was wrong, and the Co-pilot felt it was an aircraft trim function. By the end of that the aircraft was near a total stall as it kept climbing out. I wonder if the pilot ever figured it out prior to impact with the ground. It was at night, and the NVG case behind the yoke would have been hard to see. I'm not going to toss any stones here, I was not on the flight deck, and I do not know what was going on there as they were allowed to taxi out. What ever was going on, was enough to distract the pilot, and he failed to remember putting the NVG case behind his yoke to hold the horizontal stabilizers in a full climb position. Sad, sad day for that crew.


----------



## AWP (Apr 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> There are pilot errors that can happen during bad weather events, or control surface failures. Those errors happen and we learn from them. This Aircraft Commander created a control surface input that was not a check list item. Despite having it right in front of him, he failed to remember the event. The result was a control surface  configuration that proved fatal on take off.
> 
> Usually aircraft launch and takeoff errors that result in this kind of mishap, an item or two will shows up on takeoff check lists. This one was a sad, sad error that just should not have happened. There is a lot going on in the cockpit during launch and takeoff; I wonder what their speed was when the aircraft rotated prior to liftoff?



According to the AIB (I'm geek enough to read the entire report) they used an unnecessary takeoff procedure AND rotated 3 kts below that procedure's minimum,


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> According to the AIB (I'm geek enough to read the entire report) they used an unnecessary takeoff procedure AND rotated 3 kts below that procedure's minimum,



The Pilot raised the horizontal stabilizers in the tail to facilitate extraction of tall cargo pallets. The Co-pilot was at the rear of the aircraft to help with off loading. The pilot grabbed a NVG case, and stuck it behind his yoke so he did not have to keep hand pull on the yoke. When they took off, the NVG case was still in place behind the pilot's yoke which had the aircraft control surfaces fixed for maximum climb. Thus they rotated and lifted off early, with the co-pilot observing it was like the aircraft was on an "automatic" lift. The Co-pilot thought it was a trim function and adjusted the trim, with no effect in the rate of aircraft climb. With the NVG case still in place, the rate of climb resolved into a complete stall of the aircraft. The aircraft developed an unrecoverable stall and fell to the ground. The cause was the NVG goggles case behind the pilot's control yoke.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The pilot grabbed a NVG case, and stuck it behind his yoke so he did not have to keep hand pull on the yoke.



Hey, if there is one truth about Marines, we can short-cut our way thru just about any task. But an aircrew?
I have to guess that if it was done once it was done a hundred times, but holy shit that seems like a bad idea.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The Pilot raised the horizontal stabilizers in the tail to facilitate extraction of tall cargo pallets. The Co-pilot was at the rear of the aircraft to help with off loading. The pilot grabbed a NVG case, and stuck it behind his yoke so he did not have to keep hand pull on the yoke. When they took off, the NVG case was still in place behind the pilot's yoke which had the aircraft control surfaces fixed for maximum climb. Thus they rotated and lifted off early, with the co-pilot observing it was like the aircraft was on an "automatic" lift. The Co-pilot thought it was a trim function and adjusted the trim, with no effect in the rate of aircraft climb. With the NVG case still in place, the rate of climb resolved into a complete stall of the aircraft. The aircraft developed an unrecoverable stall and fell to the ground. The cause was the NVG goggles case behind the pilot's control yoke.


Our pilots had a before taxi item to move the yoke full stop to ensure nothing was binding, some pilots just moved the yoke a little bit and pressed.  
IMO, they did not push the yoke full stop in all directions prior to the final taxi, but I agree another item will be added to the checklist.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 18, 2016)

It is the responsibility of the pilot of the aircraft to insure that all air surface controls are in operating order. One control surface was "frozen" in place when this C-130J went full power for takeoff.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 19, 2016)

A good friend of mine died in this crash.  Can't believe it was because of a fucking NVG case.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 19, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> A good friend of mine died in this crash.  Can't believe it was because of a fucking NVG case.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 19, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> A good friend of mine died in this crash.  Can't believe it was because of a fucking NVG case.


Damn... my condolences, Deathy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2016)

Damn Deathy- sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------

